# Borrowing Library Books



## craftymac (Feb 4, 2013)

Can anyone explain to me the difference between downloading a book using the "Kindle Book" tab;  downloading using the  "EPUB Book" tab, and reading a book in my browser?  I have the Kindle Fire HD, 16 GB, 7".  I use the OverDrive App for the Free library of Philadelphia.  I previously only downloaded audio books, but since retiring I now prefer to read the books.  I read a book in my browser several days ago, and the library had to return the book for me because I couldn't figure out how to return it since the 'return' tab was not showing.  Any help is greatly appreciated !

Thank you

Mac


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I borrow a book, it's a kindle compatible book and I read it on an eInk kindle. It gets returned automatically.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Your question was also asked, and answered, in the Let's Talk Kindle forum:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,210709.0.html


----------

